# Stock Market Directory



## Joe Blow (24 February 2006)

I just started a global Stock Market directory and am looking for submissions from anyone with a stockmarket related website. Because this directory takes a global view if you have a site with an Australian focus please click on International Markets, then Oceania and then find the appropriate category or subcategory and click 'Add URL' which you will find in the bottom right. Please note that if your site is a blog or a personal website then you will find a 'Blogs and Personal Websites' subcategory in 'News and Information'. That would be the place to submit those kind of sites.   

Anyway, the site can be found here: http://www.stockmarket-directory.com/

All submissions appreciated... you may even get some traffic!   

Why am I never happy just working on one project at a time?!


----------



## Happy (24 February 2006)

Joe,

May I ask what is your intention with this project?


----------



## Joe Blow (24 February 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 
> May I ask what is your intention with this project?




Just adding another site to my network to give myself something to play with and experiment with. I also think it will be a useful resource as I have gone looking for similar sites and haven't found anything particularly comprehensive. I'm sure it will take a considerable amount of time to build up but most directories do.


----------

